# War Memorials



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

We are off to France next week but on the way back I would like to take the family to a war memorial .We will be leaving Disney Paris heading to the tunnel .Could anybody advise which is the closest and easiest and most informative to get to on route .
Bri


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are many to choose from, sadly. Theipval has a very informative visitors centre, Alan.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Talk to your older family members before you go and see if you have any great uncles (it appears from the visitors books that most people are there for great uncles!) lying there. Then check with the War Graves Commission web sit to find where he or they are.
There are just so many.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Vimy ridge is right on your route and is incredible.

A visitors centre, large memorials and preserved tunnel systems that guides will take you round. Also preserved trenches to see too. Great car park for motorhomes.

Thoroughly recommend it, been myself and will be taking the kids to see in August.

A little off route, but its always worth a small detour to go to Ypres (a truly beautiful town) and see the Menin Gate and any of the memorial sites around there such as Tynecot and Passendale.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Take a look at .................... http://www.cwgc.org/

And take your pick.

Ray.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Thiepval or Ypres would get our vote. If you go to Ypres, be at the Mennen Gate at 8:00pm for the ceremony every day.
Gerry


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for the replies it certainly is a big help
Bri


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ypres gets my vote as well. There is a lot to see and most of it is also free which is always a plus.

Also there is free motorhome parking just around the corner from the Menin gate about 300 yards away. We spent a quiet night there last year.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ypres is a lovely town and the ceremonie is well worth seeing. there are every night different families and or parties that are laying a wreath.
Have a look at www.lastpost.be
My son is with the sea cadets and they layed a wreath last Saturday at the Menin Gate. Here is a bit of footage where he is taking command.





Maddie


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I can highly recommend the Menin Gate, It is at Ypres on the French Belgian Border, It can be found on some maps as Leper, I can also highly recommend one of the Leger battle ground tours and a visit to the museum is a must where you will hear the Ghostly army pass by, It is a beautiful town and a meal in the square is also a must.

If you do take a tour you will most likely visit Hill 60 which the "Yorkshiremen" tunneled under and blew up, I found shrapnel there and have it as a souvenir, as you walk through fields you will undoubtedly find live ammunition, we did and handed it in and got a couple of replacements back that had been made safe.

You will not find many places that have as many cemeteries as Ypres pronounced "eaps"


----------



## Quaid238 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ypres gets my vote as well don't miss the last post and also visit Tyne Cot check out the link. http://www.greatwar.co.uk/ypres-salient/cemetery-tyne-cot.htm


----------

